# Kumho Ecsta LX Platinum vs. Kumho Solus KR21



## s.j.yanczura (Dec 25, 2005)

Anyone have any experience with either of these tires? Just using up a set of Solus KH16's and looking for some new tires. Leaning slightly towards the Platinums but the better reported light snow performance of the KR21's could sway me. (I don't use snow tires - shoot me)

My background:
1998 Jetta 2.0 5spd
Stock 14x16 Alloys - Would be getting 195/60R14's
Live in CT. 60/40 lowered, some spirited driving around town when the mood strikes but not really a hard driver so to speak. Commute 70 miles round trip each day to work on the highway mostly (350 miles per week).

Thanks for the help! :beer:


----------



## s.j.yanczura (Dec 25, 2005)

No one huh?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2008)

Depending on the size, most of the Platinum models are higher speed rated (W vs. H or T) and have a little tighter tread pattern that hurts their snow traction a little. The better rubber compound (coupled with the higher speed rating) make the Platinum tire handle better at high speed or "enthusiastic" driving........


----------



## branedamag (Mar 8, 2008)

I've got the Platinums and I don't love them. I had to go to an all-season tire from RE50s and the performance hit was pretty big. They just don't feel right to me. Oddly enough, I have been satisfied with their snow performance (I live in Ohio.) It's the dry weather stuff that bothers me. They feel mushy on turn-in, and I don't feel that confident pushing them. Not scientific, but we can't all be.


----------



## s.j.yanczura (Dec 25, 2005)

Thank you both. I think, based on this and other things I've read I'm going to go with the KR21 tire. :beer:


----------

